# Multiquoting-how to do it?



## swordshead (15 Oct 2007)

I have a few posts clocked up on aam but still havent figured out how to multiquote different sections of more than one poster. Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2007)

Just hit the 'multiquote' button (on the bottom right, " + ) on each post that you want to quote from - button will be highlighted in red and the total posts will be added in succession to the post you are composing. Then just edit as required.

Similar query for you Swordshead: what is the function of the 'post quick reply' button do you know?  I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Leo (15 Oct 2007)

The 'Quick Reply' buton at the end of each message just moves you down the page to the text box. The 'Post Quick Reply' button below this simply posts the contents of the box to the thread.
Leo


----------



## swordshead (15 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Just hit the 'multiquote' button (on the bottom right, " + ) on each post.


 


Leo said:


> The 'Quick Reply' buton at the end of each message


 
Oh yeh..cool..thanks!!!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Click on  for each post but one that you want to quote. For the last one click on  and then your message will be initialised with each of the selected messages quoted. You can then edit/prune things and add your own comments (e.g. between the quoted extracts) as required. Make sure not to mess up the quote/end quote tags or things will not turn out as you planned.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2007)

swordshead said:


> Oh yeh..cool..thanks!!!


 


Caveat said:


> Just hit the 'multiquote' button (on the bottom right, " + ) on each post that you want to quote from - button will be highlighted in red and the total posts will be added in succession to the post you are composing. Then just edit as required.
> 
> Similar query for you Swordshead: what is the function of the 'post quick reply' button do you know? I haven't used it yet.


 
To my embarrassment, I did not know that. Really cool. 

Brendan


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Oct 2007)

Brendan said:


> To my embarrassment, I did not know that. Really cool.
> 
> Brendan



The good thing about AAM is it doesn't quote the other posts/quotes too and only the current posters dialogue. (if that makes sense? ) Unlike other forums. Idk if that's customise by this forum admins when they set it up, or is it just the way _vBulletin_  works better because it's commercial unlike phpbb?


----------



## Caveat (15 Oct 2007)

Leo said:


> The 'Quick Reply' buton at the end of each message just moves you down the page to the text box. The 'Post Quick Reply' button below this simply posts the contents of the box to the thread.
> Leo


 
 OK thanks - but is there any particular benefit?

Is there any difference in using this function rather than say, the standard 'post reply' button?  Maybe I have misunderstood.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> The good thing about AAM is it doesn't quote the other posts/quotes too and only the current posters dialogue. (if that makes sense? ) Unlike other forums. Idk if that's customise by this forum admins when they set it up, or is it just the way _vBulletin_  works better because it's commercial unlike phpbb?



I would call this "recursive" quoting - i.e. A quoted B who quoted C and when I quote A's post I get all of the above included ?

I don't recally seeing this as an option with _vBulletin _out of the box (at least the version that we're running) although if it's not a standard option then it probably could be done through customisation.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Make sure not to post anything ridiculous or you will receive an instant lifetime ban.


It may be helpful to point out that considerable fun may be had using this feature. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## swordshead (15 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> OK thanks - but is there any particular benefit?
> 
> Is there any difference in using this function rather than say, the standard 'post reply' button? Maybe I have misunderstood.


I think it just saves you physically having to scroll to the end of all the posts to hit "post reply" it automatically jumps you to the bottom of the screen without putting in the effort of scrolling!
Actually ive just noticed the quick reply box for the first time now...how observant am i? Just goin to try it out now!


----------



## swordshead (15 Oct 2007)

There ya go!


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Oct 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> It may be helpful to point out that considerable fun may be had using this feature. But don't quote me on that.


First off, where did you get ClubMan's quote from? And second that's a bit harsh, most sites would do a 24h bann and 3 of those get a lifetime ban if the continue abusing the system. And 3rd, I wonder would the _AAM_ bann be beaten by use of a proxy or Dynamic IP/Mac address change?



swordshead said:


> There ya go!


I find if you message is very long in the Q-Reply it crashes.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> First off, where did you get ClubMan's quote from? And second that's a bit harsh, most sites would do a 24h bann and 3 of those get a lifetime ban if the continue abusing the system. And 3rd, I wonder would the _AAM_ bann be beaten by use of a proxy or Dynamic IP/Mac address change?


Er - I think _DrM _was joking. I certainly never said what he quoted me as saying.


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> First off, where did you get ClubMan's quote from? And second that's a bit harsh, most sites would give you an aul' back rub and send you on your way. And 3rd, I reckon the _AAM_ ban would easily be beaten by the use of simple washing-up liquid. Hic!


Geddit? 

However, if you click the little  button alongside the 'Originally Posted by...' bit you'll be brought back to what the poster _really _said.


----------



## Sn@kebite (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Er - I think _DrM _was joking. I certainly never said what he quoted me as saying.





DrMoriarty said:


> Geddit?



LoL I geddit now, I Just didn't...





> Read between the lines


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

> Just hit the 'multiquote' button (on the bottom right, " + ) on each post that you want to quote from - button will be highlighted in red and the total posts will be added in succession to the post you are composing. Then just edit as required.



Where is the multiquote button? 
I can only see 'insert image', wrap QUOTE tags around selective text, wrap CODE tags, wrap HTML tags, wrap PHP tags. 

(apart from QUOTE I don't know what any of these mean!)

Can't see any button highlighted in red?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Click on  for each post but one that you want to quote. For the last one click on  and then your message will be initialised with each of the selected messages quoted. You can then edit/prune things and add your own comments (e.g. between the quoted extracts) as required. Make sure not to mess up the quote/end quote tags or things will not turn out as you planned.





PM1234 said:


> Where is the multiquote button?


It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.


> I can only see 'insert image', wrap QUOTE tags around selective text, wrap CODE tags, wrap HTML tags, wrap PHP tags.


Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.


> Can't see any button highlighted in red?


The  image changes to  when you click it to include a post for quoting.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.
> 
> Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.
> 
> The  image changes to  when you click it to include a post for quoting.




Am nearly there I think. Will see if I can separate the quotes now. 

Not working for me I'm afraid.  I was in the compose msg. screen initially so have gone to the thread screen instead. After multiquoting with the thread icon do I go into advanced posting and still use wrap quotes before posting? Doing that it still won't include the name of the original poster as in the above posts. What am I doing wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

PM1234 said:


> After multiquoting with the thread icon do I go into advanced posting and still use wrap quotes before posting? Doing that it still won't include the name of the original poster as in the above posts. What am I doing wrong?


_Go Advanced _is *not *what you want. Click on  so that it turns to  for each post that you want to quote. If you mistakenly select a post then click again and it will be deselected (i.e. the icon changes back to ). When you have selected all the posts to be quoted just click  and the message editing window should contain all selected posts wrapped in quote tags and you can enter your own content between/after them. Alternatively select all but the last post to be quoted and then for the last one click * on that post *and this will quote all previously selected posts as well as the current one. This is the way that I described how to do it in my original post.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.
> 
> Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.
> 
> The  image changes to  when you click it to include a post for quoting.




I'm selecting the text and hitting the button until it goes red each time and then hitting post reply but I can't get it to wrap quotes individually. 

Not to worry. I don't really need to quote. Just wondered as I didn't know how to do it and everyone seems to do it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

PM1234 said:


> I'm selecting the text and hitting the button until it goes red each time and then hitting post reply but I can't get it to wrap quotes individually.


I don't know what you mean "wrap quotes individually". It just works for me - i.e. the contents of each post selected for quoting is wrapped in its own set of quote/endquote tags.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> It may be helpful to point out that considerable fun may be had using this feature. But don't quote me on that.





ClubMan said:


> It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.
> 
> Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.
> 
> The  image changes to  when you click it to include a post for quoting.



It works if I click on different posts but not quotes within the same post. I'm getting concerned that I'm hijacking this thread. Apologies.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

PM1234 said:


> It works if I click on different posts but not quotes within the same post.


If you mean quoting a post that itself contains quotes then as mentioned earlier _vBulletin _(or at least our version and configuration) does not do such "recursive" or "nested" quoting - it just quotes the original poster's content from the selected post and not anything that they in turn quoted.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.
> 
> Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.
> 
> The  image changes to  when you click it to include a post for quoting.



I meant taking posts such as above ie written by you within one post and getting them to quote individually so it looks like:



> It's the first icon in my post above which appears on each post when viewing a thread.





> Are you talking about on the message composition page? If so you are in the wrong place and you need to go back to the thread contents page.


with the original posters name attached as in: 



ClubMan said:


> This is taking a lot of your name and it really isn't a priority. Many thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

OK - I get you now. You cannot do this without manual intervention. If I quote a post by somebody and want to split it and comment on individual bits then I normally just leave the first bit with their name and link to the original post and then manually add the necessary end/start quote tags to delimit the other bits but without the same info again. (I think you can use formatting buttons to wrap text in quotes too but I fine it easier to do it manually). When multi-quoting (i.e. quoting several people's posts) I normally comment on one person's post and then another person's etc. The first part of each person's post is introduced by their name and the link. It works fine and it's a lot less hassle than adding the name/link to the start of every quote and this is usually totally unnecessary anyway.


----------



## PM1234 (15 Oct 2007)

Many thanks. I thought I was missing something very simple by manually formatting it and it could be done automatically. Thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## Caveat (16 Oct 2007)

Wasn't sure about that last one either PM1234 - like you, thought there might have been an easier way to comment on 'split' sections of posts rather than doing so manually.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Oct 2007)

I don't think that there is. You can use the quote button  on the _Go Advanced _posting page to wrap selected text in quote tags but apart from that (or using my manual approach to doing the same thing) I know of no other way to split a quoted post into separate quoted bits.


----------



## swordshead (17 Oct 2007)

Another question! How come theres some posters names in non bold type e.g Honney and post number says n/a?


----------



## Marion (17 Oct 2007)

Non-registered users are permitted to post in this forum that is why the name Honney shows post number n/a.

Marion


----------



## shootingstar (22 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> Just hit the 'multiquote' button (on the bottom right, " + ) on each post that you want to quote from - button will be highlighted in red and the total posts will be added in succession to the post you are composing. Then just edit as required.
> 
> Similar query for you Swordshead: what is the function of the 'post quick reply' button do you know?  I haven't used it yet.



Caveat. i hit the multi quote on your post above. Yes it turns red but thats as far as i get... talk me through this again please? TYPE SLOWLY now please...


----------



## swordshead (22 Nov 2007)

When it turns red..hit the Post Reply button then! The red buttons you click will be the amount of messages quoted when you hit Post Reply then.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

To reiterate what _swordshead _said...

Click  on each post that you want to quote. It turns to  indicating that it's selected for multi-quoting (click again to deselect if you chose the wrong post and it reverts to  indicating that it is no longer selected for multi-quoting). Then hit  and all selected posts will appear quoted in the reply composition edit control.

You can also select all but the last post that you want to quote and then just click  on the final one.


----------



## swordshead (22 Nov 2007)

swordshead said:


> When it turns red..hit the Post Reply button then! The red buttons you click will be the amount of messages quoted when you hit Post Reply then.


Ive just realised Shootingstar might want to multiquote in just one message..i.e. take bits out of only one message in a multiquote format with the quoted bits in a blue box! Dont know how to do that without putting [/quote] beside the words you want to quote.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

Yeah - if you want to "multi-quote" multiple bits of the one post then you need to do it manually or else by selecting each bit of the original post and using the quote button  when composing the reply. You also need to make sure that you don't leave extraneous or unbalanced .


----------



## shootingstar (22 Nov 2007)

swordshead said:


> When it turns red..hit the Post Reply button then! The red buttons you click will be the amount of messages quoted when you hit Post Reply then.




yeah look what ive done.... 




ClubMan said:


> To reiterate what _swordshead _said...
> 
> Click  on each post that you want to quote. It turns to  indicating that it's selected for multi-quoting (click again to deselect if you chose the wrong post and it reverts to  indicating that it is no longer selected for multi-quoting). Then hit  and all selected posts will appear quoted in the reply composition edit control.
> 
> You can also select all but the last post that you want to quote and then just click  on the final one.




go me go me go me..... 

(ok this better work or im gona look a right pratt!!! )


----------



## shootingstar (22 Nov 2007)

next things next... 
How can i attach a link/attachment? 


I gots me, me learning lights on today....


----------



## swordshead (22 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> next things next...
> How can i attach a link/attachment


For a link i just copy and paste from the address bar of the website you want to quote into a message. Ive no idea how to do an attachment!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

shootingstar said:


> next things next...
> How can i attach a link/attachment?
> 
> 
> I gots me, me learning lights on today....


Please read the existing thread...


a technical question: how can I post a link to a specific post ?


----------

